# Ligaments



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Does a does ligaments feel tight for the whole pregnancy until the end? Or do they feel different the entire pregnancy compared to a non-bred goat?


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

It depends. My goats lost their ligaments completely a few months before they had their kids. A non bred goat should feel the same as a bred goat, though, I think. Do you have a goat right now that is confusing you with her ligaments?


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Mine are pretty normal for a while and start to soften the last couple weeks


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I have a girl who is getting wide and has a small udder but she has had that udder since she had her last baby who is almost a year old. So I can’t really tell if she is pregnant or not. Her ligaments feel normal. The last time she was with a buck was about 3 months ago


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> I have a girl who is getting wide and has a small udder but she has had that udder since she had her last baby who is almost a year old. So I can’t really tell if she is pregnant or not. Her ligaments feel normal. The last time she was with a buck was about 3 months ago


Ahhh... i would have her tested then. It’s really hard to tell when a doe is bred early on.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Ligaments generally will start softening right before delivery. Both of my goats had hard ligaments until about 24 hours before delivery.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Thank you. Twice she has delivered without me even realizing she was close because she always carried so small with a single baby each time. But the past few weeks she’s getting a little wide lol


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

If I posted a pic of her back end could anyone give me their opinion if she looks like she could possibly be bred?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

We might be able to tell. 😉


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That looks like a possible bred to me! Hard to say 100% though.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Thank you. I’m trying not to get my hopes up but My favorite buckling was with her before I lost him to UC. I’m really hoping she’s carrying his baby. That would just be the most incredible thing


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Yep...that looks like bred lady bits to me.... Plus her udder


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Thank you. I’m trying not to get my hopes up but My favorite buckling was with her before I lost him to UC. I’m really hoping she’s carrying his baby. That would just be the most incredible thing


I hope she is carrying a beautiful doeling for you! I had a buck who saddly passed away that had bred my doe and of course....she had a buck... I wish she would have had a doe that i could have kept...


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

shes looking a bit plump lol I really hope she’s pregnant.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

She looks like she has a low belly! Maybe she is prego!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

So I think I felt movement?! On her right side lower belly, right before her udder I felt a couple of nudges. A couple days later I felt it again. It’s only in that one spot so I’m hoping it’s a baby I feel. Her ligaments seem like they aren’t hard like they were a few weeks ago. More bendy feeling but definitely still there. Her tail head is a little squishy. Both of her last kiddings she did without me even realizing she was that far along. So I don’t know what her back end feels like right before she kids.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Sounds like she's getting closer!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I just caught her doing the flehmen response lol


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

She has paranoid looking eyes tonight. I don’t know if the rain made her all weird but she was so much louder than usual even when we were sitting in there with her.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> She has paranoid looking eyes tonight. I don’t know if the rain made her all weird but she was so much louder than usual even when we were sitting in there with her.


Does she have her ligaments? Any discharge? Back end loss?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Her ligaments are still there but her back end is feeling kind of mushy. No discharge


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Her ligaments are still there but her back end is feeling kind of mushy. No discharge


Oh okay, she must be getting closer


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is she doing?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Tanya said:


> How is she doing?


She’s eating fine and wanting a lot of attention. But I can still fill her ligaments


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Maybe another day?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Her tail head looks raised to me but maybe I’m just seeing what I want to see lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Sometimes just sometimes... hope for a wonderful delivery


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Thank you so much. It’s been almost a year since a baby has been born on the farm so my soul is looking forward to it lol


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

She is eating everything in sight. Eating everyone’s hay and then wanting to eat every single weed on my property lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Do you have any pictures of her girly parts? Does her udder look tight? Sounds like shes working on getting ready!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Her udder still seems small to me but both of her last kiddings she didn’t really bag up until right after she kidded.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I think it looks like her udder's still got some filling to do.

By the way, it's adorable that the tip of her tail is pink. 😙


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Udder needs to fill more.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Do y’all think that I should expect her udder to fill before she kids? Last time I remember her udder being small so I was like oh she has a ways to go still, then two days later I walked into the barn and there was her baby lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Do y’all think that I should expect her udder to fill before she kids? Last time I remember her udder being small so I was like oh she has a ways to go still, then two days later I walked into the barn and there was her baby lol


She will probably wait till she goes into labor for her udder to fill


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

If she didn't completely fill last time, I'd certainly be keeping a weather eye on her!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Are clumpy poops normal towards the end of pregnancy? No mucus or anything like that


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

She’s very quiet today. She’s usually really loud and constantly screaming as loud as she can for attention lol. Today she just seems a lot more chill


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

It's not super abnormal, but you should try to correct it. Probiotic and injectable vitamin b complex would be a good idea.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Ok thank you. I keep both of those on hand


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

It is normal for the most part but as said above id try to do something about it. Happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some fill just before and some just after. Depends on the doe.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I could have sworn Crescents ligaments weren’t there this morning. I triple checked. A couple hours later and they are back. Ughhh why do they love to taunt us so much lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

That is why goats and other birthing animals were created... didnt you know?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Haha of course!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Because........they love seeing us frustrated and let down that babies aren't coming the day we want them to...lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

And want us as tired as they are???


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

She’s been pawing at the ground on and off for about an hour now


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh boy, she could be close!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Today may be the day! Do you have any pictures?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Now she’s just laying around acting like nothings going on. She just wanted to get me excited I guess


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Its that darn old Doe Code! Lol lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Uhhh ohhhh....she knows.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Those does.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Just thought I'd save @MidnightRavenFarm the trouble of posting this. Go visit her thread: Prayers and positive thoughts needed for information on what's going on.

We are all rooting for you Crescent. 🤞


----------

